# Brick smoker



## buckhunter2256

anyone wanna share some pics of brick cookers, thinking of making one and want some ideas.  Also lookng for a recipe for lemon pepper wings, and ideas??


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

Here's a photo of mine.  It can hold two whole hogs.  Load up the firebox and walk away for 4 hours. Come back and repeat one last time.  Holds temp at 225-250. 

The door you see is where I put a can to catch fat drippings.  The firebox is located at the other end with the chimney.  It's a reverse-flow design.


----------



## boneboy96

Dang...now THAT is sweet!


----------



## cramer

seriously sweet


----------



## buckhunter2256

*smoker*

that is very nice!!!  but to nice for my pocket,   looking for a cheap smoker with cinder blocks, lol


----------



## QTurn

Oh man....


I've never suffered from "smoker envy"......

Until now....


----------



## flattop

I like it!


----------



## Cottontail

Thats awesome!!


----------



## breampole

Design of one my neighbor made was simple.  It had a tunnel on the ground leading up to a stack with racks in it that had a door on the front.  He obtained a piece of cast aluminum for his door at work.  His was made out of brick instead of block.  He would build a fire in the tunnel and keep adding wood as need be for smoke and heat.   His tunnel was a piece of pipe that had been cut in half---again he got that at work.  The smoke and heat would draw up into the stack and smoke and cook the meat.  Seems like he had a piece of 3 0r 4 inch pipe on top of the stack that sat on expanded metal and he cemented around the pipe.  This was years ago and it is no longer operational, in fact he gave me the piece of cast aluminum he was using for a door.  It was crude and not one you could walk away from and forget, but it worked very well.  We smoked a number of chickens and turkeys on it.  We found fresh cut wood produced the best looking meat--didn't get as dark in color and I think the taste was better, but that might have been my imagination.  You could do the same thing making your tunnel out of block and could use 3/4 inch plywood for a door if you didn't have anything else to use.  If you do plywood be sure and seal the outside and edges of the plywood and be good to put a lip over the top so weather doesn't cause it to separate.  I made a smoker out of plywood and it works very well, and has the advantage of being on wheels so it can be moved, but block would be cheaper.  Using my friends design could also leave door open and put coals on the inside and use as grill with your meat on the first rack.  hope this helps  and sorry no pictures.

.


----------



## nkbigdog

OcmulgeeOgre said:


> Here's a photo of mine.  It can hold two whole hogs.  Load up the firebox and walk away for 4 hours. Come back and repeat one last time.  Holds temp at 225-250.
> 
> The door you see is where I put a can to catch fat drippings.  The firebox is located at the other end with the chimney.  It's a reverse-flow design.



Sweet I used to stop on the way to hunting camp just outside Jackson on 36 at a Q place just over the lake and they had one similar indoors.  Only place I could get center sliced smoked pork sandwich at it was great....Only open on the weekend and sad to say last year went by and they have closed shop..Way better than Fresh Air I think it was called Fritz Barbeque


----------



## Pittard

OcmulgeeOgre said:


> Here's a photo of mine. It can hold two whole hogs. Load up the firebox and walk away for 4 hours. Come back and repeat one last time. Holds temp at 225-250.
> 
> The door you see is where I put a can to catch fat drippings. The firebox is located at the other end with the chimney. It's a reverse-flow design.


 
Good Lord that's nice right there...I need one of those 

I think you need an outdoor kegorator for a beer keg and a nice permanent fire pit to go with it.  If you could add a TV for the game I'd never go inside.  

Way to hi-jack a thread


----------



## Pittard

Here are a couple of links that have been discussed recently.  Not sure if this is what you are looking for.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=451111<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=591514<o></o>


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

Thanks guys.  It's brought 10 years of smoking enjoyment and I think it will last for a good many more.


----------



## Bransdad

Had this built two years ago for family gatherings.


----------



## T.P.

Dang.... both of those are ssweeeettt!!!!! 

Bransdad, Is the building just for gatherings or do you live in it?


----------



## Bransdad

T.P. said:


> Dang.... both of those are ssweeeettt!!!!!
> 
> Bransdad, Is the building just for gatherings or do you live in it?



We use it for gatherings only. We always have sunday supper, and holidays. It's within a few hundred yards of the house so it gets used on a daily basis.


----------



## T.P.

Bransdad said:


> We use it for gatherings only. We always have sunday supper, and holidays. It's within a few hundred yards of the house so it gets used on a daily basis.



Dude... That's the most awesome "man cave/house" I ever seen. Great job on it!


----------



## bkl021475

Very nice cookers, if I could only hit the lottery!


----------



## Renosj

bkl021475 said:


> Very nice cookers, if I could only hit the lottery!


----------



## Dub

Nice looking stone/brick smokers in this old thread.





buckhunter2256 said:


> anyone wanna share some pics of brick cookers, thinking of making one and want some ideas.  Also lookng for a recipe for lemon pepper wings, and ideas??



Zest of two lemons mixed with 3/4 cup peppercorns.

Run it through a grinder.

Keeps in fridge for weeks.


----------



## Cmp1

Really nice smokers,,,,


----------



## Dub

Cmp1 said:


> Really nice smokers,,,,




It'd be cool to see how they've held up over the years.


Maybe with the "like" and "quote" notifications the owners will see the current interest in their grills and hopefully reply.


----------



## elfiii

I don't know how you could top the Ogre's set up. That's the perfect brick pit.


----------



## Dub

elfiii said:


> I don't know how you could top the Ogre's set up. That's the perfect brick pit.



He said he constructed it "reverse flow style" in the 2011 post and also referred to it's ten years of great service.  So....17+ years old now.

That was some cutting edge design work back then, in my opinion.

Sweet looking pit.


----------



## elfiii

Dub said:


> He said he constructed it "reverse flow style" in the 2011 post and also referred to it's ten years of great service.  So....17+ years old now.
> 
> That was some cutting edge design work back then, in my opinion.
> 
> Sweet looking pit.



Yes sir. When we did our big remodel project 7 years ago I was slated for a brick pit but we hit budget constraints so I had to downsize to a Stumps. Don't get me wrong, I love my Stumps and I'll put it up against any mobile cooker but there's just something about a righteous brick pit that makes it #1 in my book.


----------

